# Die Klasse Scanner in eclipse



## ibn julaybib (16. Aug 2007)

Hallo, 

ich benutze Ubuntu als Betriebssystem und programmiere mit eclipse. Jetzt ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass ich die Scanner Klasse nicht benutzen kann:


```
import java.util.Scanner;

public class DurchschnittTest
{
   public static void main (String[] args)
   {
      Scanner eingabe = new Scanner (System.in);

      System.out.print ("Geben Sie die erste Zahl ein: ");
      float zahl1 = eingabe.nextFloat();
      System.out.print ("Geben Sie die zweite Zahl ein: ");
      float zahl2 = eingabe.nextFloat();
      System.out.print ("Geben Sie die dritte Zahl ein: ");
      float zahl3 = eingabe.nextFloat();
      
      float durchschnitt = (zahl1 + zahl2 + zahl3) / 3;
      System.out.println ("Der DurchschnittTest betraegt: " + durchschnitt);
   }
}
```

Folgende Fehlermeldung kann ich vernehmen:



> The import java.util.Scanner cannot be resolved



Auch die printf()-Methode kann ich nicht benutzen. 

Ich programmier noch nicht so lang und komme jetzt erst ins zweite Semester. Kenne mich daher nicht so gut aus, versteht sich. Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.  
 :bahnhof:


----------



## SlaterB (16. Aug 2007)

entweder kein JDK >= 1.5 installiert, oder Eclipse nicht entsprechend eingestellt

Window, Preferences, Java, Compiler, Compiler Compliance Level


----------



## ibn julaybib (16. Aug 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> entweder kein JDK >= 1.5 installiert, oder Eclipse nicht entsprechend eingestellt
> 
> Window, Preferences, Java, Compiler, Compiler Compliance Level



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Also ich hab dieses Paket installiert:

sun-java5-jdk
Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0

Hab jetzt auch den Compiler Compliance Level in eclipse auf 5.0 gesetzt, aber es funktioniert leider nicht   :###


----------



## SlaterB (16. Aug 2007)

dann schaue mal unter
Window, Preferences, Java, Installed JREs

was ist da selektiert?


----------



## ibn julaybib (16. Aug 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann schaue mal unter
> Window, Preferences, Java, Installed JREs
> 
> was ist da selektiert?



Folgendes:



> java-1.4.2-gcj-4.1-1.4.2.0



Ne andere Selektion gibt es gar nicht, obwohl ich jdk 5 installiert habe bevor ich eclipse installiert hab. 
Was soll ich jetzt tun?


----------



## SlaterB (16. Aug 2007)

schau mal unter edit, ob das vielleicht nur ein anderes JDK ist (Pfad),
dann besteht die Hoffnung, dass das neuere JDK nur noch nicht eingebunden ist,
-> Add


----------



## Wildcard (16. Aug 2007)

```
sudo update-alternatives --config java
```
Hast du Eclipse über den apt/synaptic installiert, oder runtergeladen?


----------



## geraldf (16. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem Eclipse 3.2 aus einem Ubuntu-Repository installiert.
Mitinstalliert wurde dabei ein GNU-Java-Compiler, der den Sun-Compiler überdeckt hat.

Gib einmal auf der Befehlszeile

```
javac -version
```
ein.

Grüße
Gerald


----------



## geraldf (16. Aug 2007)

Nachtrag:
Möglicherweise war es auch umgekehrt, jedenfalls haben Compiler und JVM nicht mehr zusammengepasst.

Vergleiche

```
javac -version
java -version
```

Grüße
Gerald


----------



## Wildcard (16. Aug 2007)

Wenn Eclipse aus den Repositories kommt, würde ich zusätzlich die /etc/eclipse/java-home editieren, damit Eclipse nicht mit GNU Java gestartet wird.
Ich denke in der nächsten Ubuntu Version wird sich das alles bessern da SUN Java jetzt GPL Kompatibel ist und wohl mit ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## ibn julaybib (16. Aug 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> sudo update-alternatives --config java
> ```
> Hast du Eclipse über den apt/synaptic installiert, oder runtergeladen?



Also ich habe es über Synaptic installiert. Der Compiler befindet sich bei mir auch schon hier:

/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java

@slater,

ich weiß nicht, wie ich den neuen Compiler einbinde.


----------



## SlaterB (16. Aug 2007)

meinst du die Add..-Funktion?
du brauchst wohl nur das Home-Directory auswählen,

schau vorher nach, ob eine javac-Linux-Dingsbumbs-exe da ist,
jre klingt so gefährlich nach jre und nicht jdk..


----------



## ibn julaybib (16. Aug 2007)

Irgendwie versteh ich gar nichts mehr  :bahnhof: 

@geral,

hab ich versucht und bekomm nur die Information:


```
java version "1.5.0_11"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_11-b03)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_11-b03, mixed mode, sharing)
```

Das muss doch irgendwie funktionieren. Ich hab einfach keine Lust auf Windoofs  :?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Aug 2007)

@SlaterB
Eclipse braucht kein JDK, JRE ist genug.

@ibn julaybib
Erst die richtige JRE (>1.4) in Eclipse hinzufügen
Window -> Preferences -> Java -> installed JREs -> add
dann den Haken setzen um die neue zum Default zu machen
dann das Compliance Level >1.4 setzen
Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Compiler

übrigens: mit Windows ist es auch nicht einfacher  :wink:


----------



## ibn julaybib (16. Aug 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @SlaterB
> Eclipse braucht kein JDK, JRE ist genug.
> 
> @ibn julaybib
> ...



Vielen Dank Wildcard. Mit 1.4 funktioniert bei mir alles, aber da ich die Scanner Klasse (java.util.Scanner) benutzen möchte brauche ich anscheinend 5.0. Das hab ich auch schon installiert, sogar vor eclipse, ich weiß jetzt blos nicht wie ich beide in Einklang bring... :###


----------



## Wildcard (16. Aug 2007)

Deshalb auch '>' (also größer) 1.4  :wink:


----------



## ibn julaybib (16. Aug 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Deshalb auch '>' (also größer) 1.4  :wink:



Hab auch schon auf 5.0 gesetzt, funzt aber nicht  :?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Aug 2007)

Du musst auch eine JRE >1.4 ausgewählt haben.
Steht doch alles in meinem Post...


----------



## ibn julaybib (16. Aug 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du musst auch eine JRE >1.4 ausgewählt haben.
> Steht doch alles in meinem Post...



Ich weiß aber nicht wie das geht. Add > und jetzt? Wo finde ich die richtige Datei?
Hier  /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/ kann ich nichts hinzufügbares finden.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Aug 2007)

Bei mir ist's zB
/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00


----------



## ibn julaybib (16. Aug 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei mir ist's zB
> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00



Ok hat alles gefunzt. Vielen Dank an alle   

Werd jetzt öfters kommen  :lol:


----------



## SlaterB (16. Aug 2007)

wie sieht es denn nun aus mit der Add..-Funktion + einfach nur das Home-Verzeichnis angeben,
bist du dabei oder was machst du?


----------



## ibn julaybib (16. Aug 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie sieht es denn nun aus mit der Add..-Funktion + einfach nur das Home-Verzeichnis angeben,
> bist du dabei oder was machst du?



Einfach folgendes angeben:

JRE home directory: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.11

Jetzt bestätigen, danach den Haken setzen. Das wars. 

Nochmal Danke an alle. War sehr nett.
 :wink:


----------



## Gast (28. Nov 2007)

Hey merci tuusend.
Ha genau s gliiche Problem gha.
Mini JRE si fautsch dinn gsi.

Merci usdr Schwiz +


----------

